# Yamaha BD-S1900



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

In the market for a new blu ray player came across the Yamaha one just wondering what you guys think.I have the Yamaha RV-X3800 receveir this would look good with my set up.Or stick with the oppo bd-83.Thanks.

BD-S1900
Blu-ray Disc Player (New)


$699.95

Supports BD-Live and BonusView, HD Audio full decoding, 1080p/24Hz-compatible HDMI, 7.1 multi-channel out, matches Yamaha high class AV receivers.

BD-S1900BL	
Finish Options - Click to Enlarge

Find Authorized Yamaha Dealers
Enter zip code



Technology QuickView
This product includes these technologies





Blu-ray Disc
Blu-ray, also known as Blu-ray Disc (BD) is the name of a next-generation optical disc format. The format was developed to enable recording, rewriting and playback of high-definition video (HD), as well as storing large amounts of data. The format offers more than five times the storage capacity of traditional DVDs and can hold up to 25GB on a single-layer disc and 50GB on a dual-layer disc. This extra capacity combined with the use of advanced video and audio codecs will offer consumers an unprecedented HD experience.

Dolby TRUE HD
Dolby® TrueHD is Dolby’s next-generation lossless technology developed for high-definition disc-based media. Dolby TrueHD delivers tantalizing sound that is bit-for-bit identical to the studio master, unlocking the true high-definition entertainment experience on next-generation discs. When coupled with high-definition video, Dolby TrueHD offers an unprecedented home theater experience that lets you enjoy sound as stunning as the high-definition picture.

DTS-HD Master Audio | Essential
DTS-HD Master Audio Essential for Blu-ray provides the same quality high-end sound that consumers have come to expect from DTS-HD Master Audio. The main difference between DTS-HD Master Audio Essential and DTS-HD Master Audio is that Essential products do not currently support DTS | 96 /24, ES, ES Matrix, and Neo: 6 on standard-def DVD discs. If you desire to playback the full DTS technology feature set with a DTS Master Audio Essential player for either high-def or standard-def content, you can simply change the audio setup mode in your player to stream out over HDMI and let your DTS-HD Master Audio receiver decode the DTS | 96 /24, ES, ES Matrix, and Neo: 6. Please reference your player user manual for details on audio setup.

BD-Live
BD-Live is a collection of online interactive features that content providers may include with a Blu-ray Disc movie to enhance your enjoyment of that movie, providing you a compelling new world of extended interactivity. BD-Live includes access to studio-specified Internet sites that provide you the ability to, for example, download current movie trailers or other exclusive content, play movie related games, enhance the content of their disc, chat with other viewers, play games with other BD-Live connected players, and much more. Blu-ray players and movies must both support BD-Live in order to use the technology.

Bonus View
BONUSVIEW functions include
• At least Profile 1.0 Version 1.1 compatibility
• Secondary Video/Audio for enhanced commentary or information
• Virtual Package for new entertainment possibilities with players that offer an SD Card slot

HDMI
HDMI (High-Definition Multimedia Interface) is the first and only industry-supported, uncompressed, all-digital audio/video interface. With the ability to deliver crystal-clear, all-digital audio and video via a single cable, HDMI dramatically simplifies cabling and helps provide consumers with the highest-quality home theater experience. HDMI can provide an interface between any audio/video source, such as a set-top box, DVD player, or A/V receiver and an audio and/or video monitor, such as a digital television (DTV), over a single cable. 

Depending on the model of product, HDMI can support standard, enhanced, or high-definition video, plus multi-channel digital audio on a single cable . It can transmit all ATSC HDTV standards and supports 8-channel, 192kHz, uncompressed digital audio and all currently-available compressed formats (such as Dolby Digital and DTS), newer HDMI devices can support HDMI 1.3 technology which adds additional support for new lossless digital audio formats Dolby® TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio™. 

(view the Specifications of each product for details on HDMI compatibility)

AVCHD
The "AVCHD" is an HD digital video camera recorder format recording 1080i*1 and 720p*2 signals onto certain media by using highly efficient codec technologies. The "AVCHD" is jointly established by Panasonic, the brand name for which Matsushita Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. is known and Sony Corporation.
*1 :1080i one of HD specifications that has 1080 efficient scanning lines by interlace method
*2 :720p one of HD specifications that has 720 efficient scanning lines by progressive method

JPEG
JPEG (pronounced "jay-peg") is a standardized image compression mechanism. JPEG stands for Joint Photographic Experts Group, the original name of the committee that wrote the standard.

JPEG is designed for compressing either full-color or gray-scale images of natural, real-world scenes. It works well on photographs, naturalistic artwork, and similar material. JPEG handles still images.

JAVA
The Java Powered logo means the device or application you have has passed our rigorous tests and it is safe to use. So, when you see the Java Powered logo, you can expect a fun, engaging, interactive experience that Java technology delivers!

DVD Video
DVD is essentially a large capacity optical video storage media that contains movies or other video content for home entertainment. DVD has become the standard for video publishing by most movie and video studios.

MAIN FEATURES
Advanced Features
RS-232C interface and IR In/Out ports
Yamaha SCENE compatibility
HDMI CEC functionality
On-screen display GUI
Extensive disc/format compatibility
Dynamic Range Compression
3 dimmer modes
High Picture Quality
1080p/24Hz-compatible HDMI video output
x.v.Color and Deep Color compatibility
1080p playback for DVDs, photos and personal video data

Magnificent Audio Performance
For all HD formats:
Direct bitstream and multi-channel Linear PCM output via HDMI
Analog 7.1 multi-channel output with 4 x 2-channel DACs
Analog down-mixed 2-channel output
192kHz/24-bit audio DAC
Pure Direct for high sound quality CD playback through analog audio output
Aluminum front panel
Terminal for detachable power cable
Gold-plated output terminals
Supports BD-Live and BonusView
Connect to the internet to access the fun and informative features
that BD-Live provides
Secondary Video/Audio for enhanced commentary and information
Virtual Package for new entertainment possibilities with USB memory


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would stick with the BDP-83 for sure. 200 Dollars cheaper, SACD/DVD-A, faster loading times, ABT Video Scaler, and much more.

Considering several multi thousand Dollar Players are clones of the OPPO, to me, it is a no brainer. 
I know it is nice to have your components match, but the OPPO is a better choice.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

